# Old steel farm tool or grass cutter?  Washed up on beach



## embe (Jan 16, 2021)

Any idea what this is?  Figured someone would have dug something similar, or else grew up on a farm.  Maybe the blade of a scythe or some type of tool/implement? I don't know.  It's got a curve, what looks like serrations, and pretty old. Thanks in advance for any guesses.


----------



## RCO (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't have any idea what it is , agree it could of been used on a farm . 

is so much rusted metal out there , i'll be walking thru wood lots and find things in places you wouldn't expect to be any metal


----------



## embe (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm assuming at one point there was some type of wooden handle.  I'd like to restore it eventually (once I figure out what it originally looked like or was intended for).

**edit** with the curves and serrations I'm starting to wonder if it was simply an auger for a snowblower lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like a type of sickle or scythe. Not a hand one. May have had a handle similar to this.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sorry about the crappy picture.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 16, 2021)

embe said:


> Any idea what this is?  Figured someone would have dug something similar, or else grew up on a farm.  Maybe the blade of a scythe or some type of tool/implement? I don't know.  It's got a curve, what looks like serrations, and pretty old. Thanks in advance for any guesses.


Your tool is an antique hay knife.


----------



## embe (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated


----------



## willong (Jan 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Your tool is an antique hay knife.


I've heard them called hay saws; but yeah, that's what it is. Here's one with intact handles for reference on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/848466...9186&msclkid=9b974d0869ed1a741a322d0029096ee5


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2021)

willong said:


> I've heard them called hay saws; but yeah, that's what it is. Here's one with intact handles for reference on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/848466...9186&msclkid=9b974d0869ed1a741a322d0029096ee5


That is exactly what is! Detective Willong.
Better than I did.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks #64 I Learned Something Else


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Thanks #64 I Learned Something Else


I love a good mystery. This one had a happy ending. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

These are very common around here, I live in old farming country and these are *hay knives*. Just like table knives can be serrated and are, this hay knife is serrated.  Saw teeth are of a different design.  The serrations on this tool are very smooth quite different than what would be on a saw.  There is no sawing action when it is used at least when I saw one demonstrated.  It more of a whacking similar to the scythe in ROBBYBOBBYs image.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

Of course I went on youtube and there were some videos of them being used in a sawing motion.  Fun stuff, but they looked like they were using a different style tool.


----------



## willong (Jan 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is exactly what is! Detective Willong.
> Better than I did.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Thanks.  My late father grew up as a farm boy before he went off to war. He never returned to farming, but he was always nostalgic for the lifestyle that often featured in our conversations.


----------



## willong (Jan 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I live in old farming country and these are *hay knives*.



I was agreeing with your identification of the tool, wasn't criticizing the term "*knife*", just commenting on what I've heard them called. Even that etsy ad that I linked uses both terms in the description. Could be regional differences. You know, like some parts of the country pronounce "wash" with an R in it: "warsh."


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

willong said:


> I was agreeing with your identification of the tool, wasn't criticizing the term "*knife*", just commenting on what I've heard them called. Even that etsy ad that I linked uses both terms in the description. Could be regional differences. You know, like some parts of the country pronounce "wash" with an R in it: "warsh."


I knew that.  I had never heard them called a saw.  I just didn't want you to visit North Missouri and get embarrassed, then end up being tarred and feathered by making fun of a serious harvesting tool!!!  Ha Ha.  Just looking out for ya'.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> These are very common around here, I live in old farming country and these are *hay knives*. Just like table knives can be serrated and are, this hay knife is serrated.  Saw teeth are of a different design.  The serrations on this tool are very smooth quite different than what would be on a saw.  There is no sawing action when it is used at least when I saw one demonstrated.  It more of a whacking similar to the scythe in ROBBYBOBBYs image.


I don't know my sickle from my scythe. City Boy! Oh well.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I knew that.  I had never heard them called a saw.  I just didn't want you to visit North Missouri and get embarrassed, then end up being tarred and feathered by making fun of a serious harvesting tool!!!  Ha Ha.  Just looking out for ya'.


Sounds like a party! What kind of feathers are we talking about?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sounds like a party! What kind of feathers are we talking about?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Goose


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 20, 2021)

embe said:


> Any idea what this is?  Figured someone would have dug something similar, or else grew up on a farm.  Maybe the blade of a scythe or some type of tool/implement? I don't know.  It's got a curve, what looks like serrations, and pretty old. Thanks in advance for any guesses.


 It's commonly seen on the prairies at farm auction sales. It is a "hay knife" or "hay saw" used for cutting compacted hay out of hay stacks.


----------



## nashman (Jan 21, 2021)

embe said:


> Any idea what this is?  Figured someone would have dug something similar, or else grew up on a farm.  Maybe the blade of a scythe or some type of tool/implement? I don't know.  It's got a curve, what looks like serrations, and pretty old. Thanks in advance for any guesses.


It used to be an ice saw they would cut chunks of ice out of the rivers and store it in sawdust.


----------

